# 3 gang switch or 3 way switch ?? explain with schematics



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Gang usually refers to how many devices(plugs or switches) fit into a given box. A box that holds one device would be a single gang box, a box that holds two devices would be a two gang box, a box that holds three devices would be a three gang box.

A 3 way switch is a switch that controls a light from two locations. One of the most common areas for this is the top and bottom of stairs. You can turn your lights on at the top of your stairs and then go down and turn them off down stairs and vice versa.

I am not an artist so I can't make you a picture of the 3 way buy someone on here has done it before and if your lucky they will do it again.


----------



## smithy42 (Jun 27, 2008)

*3 Way Switches*

Had some trouble with this as well,found this site which has diagrams on,hope this helps.

http://www.wiringsecrets.com/diagrams/

Click the link at the bottom of the page,takes you straight to the diagrams,no download required.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Following is a 3 gang switch...









Let's say the left switch goes to the room light, the middle switch goes to the porch light, and the right switch goes to the driveway light.

Then 3 way switches would be wired together - two switches controlling the same light. Say one switch at the bottom of the stairs, and one switch at the top of the stairs. Here are some diagrams of how they work...
http://home.howstuffworks.com/three-way2.htm


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Three gang switches would be three switches grouped together. Three way swithces would special swithces used when you have two switches controlling the same light. You could have three three gnaged switch and they could be three way switches.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 1, 2007)

That gave me a good laugh. Billy Bob where did you find that picture? Looks like a picture of the first 3 gang ever, I mean, is the cover made of bakelite? I think that would put it likely in the early 40's when there was a shortage of metal and they used bakelite (the first "plastic") instead.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Piedmont said:


> That gave me a good laugh. Billy Bob where did you find that picture? Looks like a picture of the first 3 gang ever, I mean, is the cover made of bakelite? I think that would put it likely in the early 40's when there was a shortage of metal and they used bakelite (the first "plastic") instead.


Be careful, that might just be in his own house....


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

Piedmont said:


> That gave me a good laugh. Billy Bob where did you find that picture? Looks like a picture of the first 3 gang ever, I mean, is the cover made of bakelite? I think that would put it likely in the early 40's when there was a shortage of metal and they used bakelite (the first "plastic") instead.


Well I went to google.com images. Then searched for 3 gang switch, but that was all they had except for non-regular switches and 3 gang switch plate covers. After about 10 pages of that, went back and used the old fashioned picture. At least it was not knob and tube!


----------

